# Problema DC offset en kenwood KA-300B



## juanchotazo99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hola gente. Les comento, tengo en mis manos un kenwood KA-300 revision B, fabricado en el 1979, comprado por mi viejo en el 1982 aproximadamente.. al dia de la fecha tiene sus buenos 34 años, y tiene unos problemas. Antes de arrancar, les dejo el esquematico de la revision A, la unica diferencia que encontre con la revision B que poseo, es el transistor usado en el par de entrada, 2SA992 contra el 2SA872 de la revision A.

Esquematico y especificaciones del kenwood KA-300A

Basicamente, el ampli comenzo su nueva vida (despues de estar guardado 10+ años) con dc offset alto en las salidas (60 y 100mV, medido con la entrada desconectada/conectada no hay diferencia) y un sonido horrible (poco definido, sin claridad, algo que no te dan ganas de escuchar). Los controles de tono, balance, loudness, volumen NO afectan el offset en ningun caso.


Asi que me puse a restaurarlo, esto es lo que hice hasta ahora:


Limpie en su totalidad las placas del ampli (amp y pre) siguiendo esta guia, llenas de tierra y humo de fumador de 30 años. Como nuevas
Cambie el par de entrada por unos 2SA992 nuevitos, su HFE medidos con el tester, difiriendo en ±1. Los pares viejos diferian en 20 y 50.
Cambie todos los electroliticos por nuevos, algunos de los elna viejos estaban algo deteriorados. Ya que estaba cambie todos los ceramicos y de poliester, ya que estan en el signalpath directo (controles de tono, balance, loudness, etc)
Este ampli usa el sistema viejo de conexiones en el que hay un pin soldado al PCB, y a éste se le enrolla el cable alrededor cosa de hacer contacto. Solde estos contactos sin estaño
Cambie casi todos los transistores. Siguiendo la nomenclatura del esquematico, los que faltan cambiar son Q8, Q10 (pertenecientes al sector clase A), y Q17-20 (los transistores de salida). Debi reemplazar los 2SC1775 por 2SC1845, 2SC2003 por 2SC1815, y 2SA954 por 2SA1015, todos medidos en HFE y elegidos con la menor diferencia posible hablando de pares (±3-5 como demasiado). Transistores comprados en una casa de electronica local, completisima. Parecen posta, no tienen pinta de truchos
Monte los diodos D1 y D2 (STV-3H) entre los pares de transistores de salida Q17-Q20, ayudados por pasta termica, cosa que esten mas en contacto con la temperatura que deben trackear para setear el bias (segun me dijeron)
Limpie todos los potenciometros (estaban ruidosos y crackleando) con el limpiador de contactos delta, quedaron como nuevos. Probe el mismo producto en el pote de un ampli de auriculares que tengo y quedo muy suave el movimiento, especialmente en las "puntas" del rango, realmente funciona.
 
Al haber hecho todo esto, me puse a medir el offset en las salidas y el canal de 100mV se mantuvo en 100mV, pero el de 60mV salto a 100mV y ambos se mantienen en ese valor, 100mV, incluso despues de horas de uso. Cabe destacar que la calidad de sonido aumento *considerablemente*, ayer estuve con unos amigos pasando musica y la verdad nos parecio impresionante al escuchar como sonaba jajaja, el control de tonos, y el loudness son muchisimo mejores ahora, el reemplazo de partes y capacitores hiso su buena parte en esto, pero no puedo lograr arreglar el offset. Disipador tibio despues de 2 horas de uso a volumen alto, junto a unos bafles sony SS-H551 de 6 ohms.

Nada levanta temperatura en el ampli, salvo las resistencias 1W R68, 69 y 70 de la fuente (normal), y los pares de transistores del sector clase A (logico).

Debo decir que hay momentos (1 segundo, o dos) en los que midiendo vi que un canal bajaba a 1mV pero luego volvia a 100mV, es extraño. El otro nunca bajo de 100mV. *Como pueden ver en el esquematico NO hay potes para setear el bias ni el offset, asi que estamos en el horno habiendo cambiado casi todos los componentes activos.*

Viendo esto me puse a ver los valores de voltaje que dice el esquematico en ciertos puntos del amplificador, y encontre varias cosas fuera de lugar, capaz esto ayude a ver que es lo que esta mal. Desolde los transistores de salida, los probe con el modo diodo del tester y ningun problema, les limpie las patas que tenian algo de oxido oscuro (muy leve, lei algo al respecto en este foro, que podia causar offset) y nada... seguimos en los 100mV. Mediciones sobre un canal:



8.8v arriba de R5, eso esta perfecto
Entre Q1 y Q3 debe haber 0.85v, tenemos 0.82v, genial
Base de Q1/Q3 debe tener 0.15v, tenemos 0.20v, mal desde el vamos
Entre las bases de Q5 y Q7 debe haber -6.8v, tenemos -6.16v, demasiada diferencia
Colector de Q7 y R13 debe haber -28.5v, tenemos -29v, aceptable supongo en semejante escala
Colector Q3/Q1 - Emisor Q7/Q5 debe haber -6.2v, tenemos -5.82v, mal
El punto entre D1 y R29 debe tener 1.25v, tenemos 1.31v
Emisor de Q13 y R35, debe haber 0.68v, tenemos 0.71v
Resistencia del emisor de Q17, debe estar en 0.0v y tenemos 95mV, casi lo mismo que el offset, lo mismo para la resistencia del colector de Q19
Basicamente hay 0.05v extras circulando por el par diferencial, y cerca de la zona del driver
y en otros lados estamos muy por abajo o por arriba de lo que deberiamos tener. No creo que sea mi tester que tenga ese error de 0.05v, ya que hay mediciones que concuerdan con lo que dice el esquematico... ya no se me ocurre nada mas salvo resistencias que hayan perdido su valor correcto con el tiempo, pero no hay ninguna quemada u oscurecida, ni el pcb oscurecido debajo de ellas.



Alguna idea? Me llama la atencion poderosamente el tema de que los dos canales estan enamorados de los 100mV de offset... Perdon por el texto largo, pero trate de transmitir lo mas posible lo que encontre hasta ahora, realmente quiero terminar de arreglarlo al poderoso 25+25w kenwood jajaja


EDIT: Se me dio por medir el stv-3h de dicho canal y en modo diodo, el tester marca 1.85v aproximadamente, fuera del circuito 1.95v y a veces se va de rango, este diodo deberia "medir" entre 1.6 y 1.8v, creo que es parte del problema ya que es crucial, segun parece con tres UF1004 se puede hacer una aproximacion bastante usable



otra la verdad ya no se me ocurre


----------



## juanchotazo99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bueno, queria decir que pude arreglarlo al final, se le cambiaron los transitores de salida por unos TIP35C, aparte de unas cositas mas, y el arreglo consistio en lo siguiente:


*Bias:*
R31/R32 de 100 ohms, se subieron a 122 ohms con lo cual el bias se seteo en unos 40-45 mA perfectos para el ampli segun el esquematico. Los transitores de salida y el disipador ahora estan tibios, no hechos un cubito de hielo como antes (que estaban con un bias de 10-15 mA)

*Offset:*
R13/R14 de 2.7k eran los culpables, se cambiaron por resistencias de 1k en serie con un preset multivueltas de 1k (de los azules) que se bajo de 1k al valor necesario para que el offset quedara en 0mV ± 3 (salta alrededor de 0, pero no hay problema).



Es realmente impresionante lo que logra el kenwood con transistores al dia, tiene poco que envidiarle, en calidad, a mi ampli de auriculares basado en LME49990 + LME49610 con fuente regulada LM317/337... esto lo digo escuchando con auriculares, ambos equipos... Dicho ampli mueve dentro de todo bien mis bafles sony para escuchar en una habitacion chica (es de 7 watts aproximadamente. me pase un poquito en potencia jajaja), ahora veremos que tal le compite el kenwood renovado en calidad, con parlantes...


Gracias a los que por lo menos le pegaron una leida al tema, lo pueden dar por cerrado.


----------

